# Looking for more players (SKYPE)



## logan9a (Jun 18, 2009)

Heroic Cthulhu is a table top role playing game based on a humorous mix of forensic investigation, urban horror and more. All actual play sessions are recorded and published as a podcast. *We have players from all over the world but we're always looking for more.* Listen to some episodes and visit our forums to find out how to get involved.  

Heroic Cthulhu - Home


----------

